# Repaired a PTO flat belt pulley



## Alcap (Aug 6, 2022)

I belong to the Blue Mountain Gas&Steam Engine Association ( Jacktown ) some of guys are working on a Cletrac crawler , the PTO pulley has fallen apart , it was some kind of laminate material with a cast steel hub  I offered to make a wooden one . I cut 4 pieces of pine for each half used a 4” hole saw to get the center hole ,then  glued together  . holes were drilled for the 4 cast lugs in each half . Used a router to remove the mating sides for clearance of center of the hub . Drilled through holes and bolted them together. I made a tapered shaft with a 3/8-16 threaded hole to hold the hub/pulley assembly. It was too big to clear the carriage of my Clausing 5914 lathe so I used my homemade boring bar and holder to cut the OD . This will only be used as a display but I believe it would hold up to limited show use


----------



## Jake M (Aug 7, 2022)

That's kind of cool looking.  It was probably a paper pulley.  The layered paper offered way better "traction" on the belt than a cast pulley, which would have been the other option at the time.  Many cast PTO pulleys got set aside for the paper ones.  (Allegedly.  I wasn't around back then).

Not really helpful, unless the term "paper pulley" is new to you.  I don't know if that's the proper name, but that's how Google knows them.


----------



## Alcap (Aug 8, 2022)

Yes the material that was still left did seem like paper . The Farmalls had what looked like dark material laminated, possibly belting ?


----------



## Alcap (Sep 20, 2022)

Here’s the pulley mounted on the crawler . They decided to put clear finish on it .


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Sep 22, 2022)

What you are calling a "paper pulley" would likely be replaced with "micarta" or some similar electrical board. Micarta is a linen and epoxy like compound under pressure that is quite strong. At one time, it was available in sheets several inches thick. In modern times it has been replaced with a plastic, that doesn't really last as long.

I have made several from wood for a friend with a Farmall "H". And a few rollers for Wife's garden tractor mower deck. I made small ones from a single pine 6X6 and larger ones from a piece of 12X12 dunnage (swipedreallocated) from a steel mill. I'm not sure of the species of the latter, but it was fairly soft. May have been pine, may have been oil soaked oak. In any case, a properly glued up laminated pulley would actually be usable to transmit power, if for a limited time. If it was built balanced (round) and had proper taper, it would work.

.


----------



## Alcap (Sep 22, 2022)

The pulley is just going as to show there was one on the machine . From what the fellows are thinking next will be a pull behind grader that will be displayed with it . I haven’t driven it but there saying it wouldn’t have pulled a grader because of the high gearing more likely for farm use .


----------



## K30 (Oct 1, 2022)

You can still get micarta if you do some digging.  Something has to hold up bus bars.  Downside: good god does that stuff reek when it's fresh.


----------



## wayback machine (Oct 1, 2022)

I'd bet that a pulley like that, if made from white or live oak, would probably hold up pretty well for extended use.


----------

